
Mithril vs. Hyperdom - artemave
https://featurist.co.uk/blog/mithril-vs-hyperdom/
======
dereke
I like both mithril and hyperdom (probably prefer hyperdom really) but why on
earth would I want to use either of those when react is so popular?

~~~
artemave
I guess it depends.

Compared to React, Hyperdom:

\- does not require any state management beyond regular javascript

\- is fast

\- has a built-in router

\- has input bindings

\- has a small, concise API

is 9k gzipped

As for Mithril, there is a great write up that goes into a detailed comparison
on their website - [https://mithril.js.org/framework-
comparison.html#react](https://mithril.js.org/framework-
comparison.html#react). One thing stood out for me personally - and it's true
for both frameworks - it's pragmatic. There is just not much to it. There is
just not much to building SPAs as React might make you think.

On the other hand, React has a massive community and a whole lot of
complimentary projects that solve all sorts of problems - I am thinking of
styled components for instance - and so perhaps, from that point of view,
React is rather pragmatic.

